# H4H Hayling draw



## richart (Oct 14, 2022)

The draw is subject to late changes if we have anyone drop out. Hopefully not.

There are four players that need buggies, Neil Taylor, PaulW4701, Mark Head and BlueinMunich. If any of them can not play on the day I will try and sort out a buggy for Old Skier.

START SHEET   9.30a.m. SHOTGUN



1ST                   MIKE HARRIS (GM),            SWINGSITLIKEHOGAN,                  DUFFERMAN,                       MIDNIGHT

2ND (A)            NEIL TAYLOR (BB1),            PAULW4701,                                    TWIRE,                                   POLLY PERKINS (G)

2nd (B)            TOPOFTHEFLOP,                 ADDISON ROAD,                             RICHART,                               AZTECS27

3RD (A)           BRATTY,                                  PNWOKINGHAM,,                           SMIFFY,                                  JON BRYDON (G)           

3RD (B)            OLDSKIER,                             STEVE PROCTOR (G),                     STEVEW86,                           GG26

4TH                  JEREMY CAVE (G),               JAMES GRUNDY (G),                       GEOFFREY REEVE (G),            ALAN WILKINS (G)

5TH                  MARK HEAD (AUCT),          DAVE SANDERS (G),                        MARK TAYLOR (HFH),            BLUEINMUNICH

6TH (A)            LIVERPOOLPHIL,                  SAWTOOTH,                                     NEEDMYWEDGE,                 KEITH DAVIES (BB2)

6TH (B)            OPTOM,                                 CANARYKID,                                      PADDYC,                                CAKE

7TH                  ORIKORU,                              EVEMCCC,                                         PATSTER1969,                                            

8TH                  RADBOURNE2010,             ANDY SUMNER (G),                        PETEMA99,                         

9TH                  DANDO,                                 ANDY BARTON (G),                         MARK LANGLEY-SOWTER (G)

10TH                SURREYGOLFER,                  WOOKIE,                                           PAPAS1982,                          NICK PAPAS (G)

11TH                IANM,                                     IMURG,                                             ANDY BARNETT (G),            CVG

12TH                BDILL,                                     MARK DILLON (G),                          THE DIABLO,                         ADB

13TH                JAMESR,                                 ANDREW HOME (G),                      BADGER,                                MIKEJOHNCHAPMAN

14TH                SWINGALOT,                        RICHARD BEER (G),                         GRIZZLY,                                

15TH                APJ0524,                                   WHEREDITGO,         DEANOMK              

16TH                POKERJOKE,                          PHILTHEFRAGGER,                         LEE YATES (G),                      KRAXX68

17TH  (A)         ODDSOCKS,                          SWINGER,                                          SHAMALAMA,                      ELLIOTT HEATH (GM)

17TH (B)         ROB SMITH (GM),               JOHN CARPENTER (H4H),              SYR,                                         PAPERBOY

18TH (A)         DRIVE4SHOW,                     CLIVE LEER (G),                                BOGIE BOY,                           PIEMAN

18TH (B)         SANDY,                                   CARLY FROST (GM),                        LILYHAWK,                            AARON PHILLIPS (G)


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 14, 2022)

Gutted for you Diablo and ADB 😂😂😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2022)

Blimey…off the 1st with last year’s winner and GM topman.  Best be on my best behaviour…😇. And will be able to demonstrate HNSP for next article on etiquette 😉


----------



## Imurg (Oct 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Blimey…off the 1st with last year’s winner and GM topman.  Best be on my best behaviour…😇. And will be able to demonstrate HNSP for next article on etiquette 😉
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you  lean your shoes before you start..Mike's a stickler for clean shoes...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Make sure you  lean your shoes before you start..Mike's a stickler for clean shoes...
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh…mine are filthy.  Maybe I’ll buy a new pair just in case 😉


----------



## Imurg (Oct 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh gosh…mine are filthy.  Maybe I’ll buy a new pair just in case 😉
		
Click to expand...

You've been warned


----------



## IanM (Oct 14, 2022)

Quick nip over to 11th.... a par 3 with no shot... ho hum.  Better hit a decent shot then!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 14, 2022)

IanM said:



			Quick nip over to 11th.... a par 3 with no shot... ho hum.  Better hit a decent shot then!  

Click to expand...

Probably across the wind too....


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 14, 2022)

Nice short walk in after 👏


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2022)

IanM said:



			Quick nip over to 11th.... a par 3 with no shot... ho hum.  Better hit a decent shot then!  

Click to expand...

I start on a par 5, which I'm quite happy with - finish on S.I.1 though. 😬


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 14, 2022)

For the record: I told Rich I'd take one for the team and be grouped with Bratty...

Apologies in advance to Top of the Flop and Addison Road


----------



## Midnight (Oct 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Blimey…off the 1st with last year’s winner and GM topman.  Best be on my best behaviour…😇. And will be able to demonstrate HNSP for next article on etiquette 😉
		
Click to expand...

I will bring you all down to my level mate 👍🏿👍🏿


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2022)

Midnight said:



			I will bring you all down to my level mate 👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

looking forward to it…👍


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2022)

Those poor sods in 3a being stuck with princes pouty


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 14, 2022)

Midnight said:



			I will bring you all down to my level mate 👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to our overdue post-round moan about Forest old bean!


----------



## Midnight (Oct 15, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Look forward to our overdue post-round moan about Forest old bean!
		
Click to expand...

I think it could take a while mate 👍🏿👍🏿


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			Those poor sods in 3a being stuck with princes pouty
		
Click to expand...

🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Bratty (Oct 15, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			For the record: I told Rich I'd take one for the team and be grouped with Bratty...

Apologies in advance to Top of the Flop and Addison Road

Click to expand...

That's naughty! 🤣


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2022)

Midnight said:



			I will bring you all down to my level mate 👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

Have you got an official level 😀


----------



## JamesR (Oct 15, 2022)

Note to self: don’t post GIFs that take the Micky out of @richart & his lack of tech ability… you end up on the far side of the course ☹️


----------



## Bratty (Oct 15, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Note to self: don’t post GIFs that take the Micky out of @richart & his lack of tech ability… you end up on the far side of the course ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I told you! 🤣


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Note to self: don’t post GIFs that take the Micky out of @richart & his lack of tech ability… you end up on the far side of the course ☹️
		
Click to expand...

You thought I would forget didn't you ?


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 15, 2022)

richart said:



			You thought I would forget didn't you ?
		
Click to expand...

I mean. In his defence. At your age. There's a fair chance.


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2022)

DPapas1982 said:



			I mean. In his defence. At your age. There's a fair chance.
		
Click to expand...

It is not too late for me to revise the draw.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Oct 15, 2022)

Think the walk out to the 10th is worth it to start on S.I 18 and then a Par 3 to follow. Nervous but also looking forward to it @Papas1982 and @wookie !


----------



## JamesR (Oct 15, 2022)

richart said:



			It is not too late for me to revise the draw.

Click to expand...

He’s been very rude to you hasn’t he?
If I must, I’ll take his tee allocation.


----------



## DPapas1982 (Oct 15, 2022)

JamesR said:



			He’s been very rude to you hasn’t he?
If I must, I’ll take his tee allocation.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			It is not too late for me to revise the draw.

Click to expand...

I have a walk already thanks. 

Does a £150 donation get me a tee of the first......?


----------



## IanM (Oct 15, 2022)

The first is best played after several holes to warm up!😁


----------



## Bratty (Oct 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			The first is best played after several holes to warm up!😁
		
Click to expand...

That's good; I'll have had 16 holes, so should be well warmed by then!


----------



## Bratty (Oct 15, 2022)

Just saw this on the website... it suggests we have to use fairway mats?


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 15, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Just saw this on the website... it suggests we have to use fairway mats?
View attachment 44831

Click to expand...

Won’t be an issue for you playing out of the rough


----------



## Bratty (Oct 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Won’t be an issue for you playing out of the rough
		
Click to expand...

Dude! 🤣


----------



## IanM (Oct 15, 2022)

I read non qualifying play as non competition/social.   This is a competition.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 15, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Dude! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Don’t go kicking my ball into the rough either if I drive up behind you 😂


----------



## Bratty (Oct 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Don’t go kicking my ball into the rough either if I drive up behind you 😂
		
Click to expand...

It's okay. I don't fancy walking 20 yards back to do that! 😉


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			The first is best played after several holes to warm up!😁
		
Click to expand...

I’ve played Hayling loads. The most I’ve hit on the 1st is a 3 wood. I think the least is an 8 iron. A brute of a hole to start on if the wind is up and coming from the west.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 15, 2022)

Easterly currently forecast:


----------



## SyR (Oct 16, 2022)

That will make the longest drive hole _fun._


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2022)

Straight into your boat up 18.
Cushty😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2022)

*- turns driver down a degree-*....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			*- turns driver down a degree-*....
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother, you won't have to hit driver for your third shot...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't bother, you won't have to hit driver for your third shot...
		
Click to expand...

You never know...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 16, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Easterly currently forecast:
View attachment 44832

Click to expand...

Thats a summers day for us real Northerners


----------



## IanM (Oct 16, 2022)

Just arrived at mum in law's in Elstead, Surrey.     Peeing down currently,  but due to clear over night.   Game at Hankley tomorrow,  then on to Pompey.    
Weather improving just in time!!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2022)

Get the excuses out of the way early.
Come down with a bit of a cold, really feeling bunged up, sore throat and a bit "achey"....
Hopefully will clear up a bit for the morning, fingers crossed.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 17, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Get the excuses out of the way early.
Come down with a bit of a cold, really feeling bunged up, sore throat and a bit "achey"....
Hopefully will clear up a bit for the morning, fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Feel better, mate. But hopefully you'll lose your voice by tomorrow morning...!.🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Feel better, mate. But hopefully you'll lose your voice by tomorrow morning...!.🤣
		
Click to expand...

I was going to put something about losing my voice etc. etc. but honestly thought the forum was more mature than that.... obviously not.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 17, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I was going to put something about losing my voice etc. etc. but honestly thought the forum was more mature than that.... obviously not.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t fret, Bratty is loud enough for the both of you 😂


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Don’t fret, Bratty is loud enough for the both of you 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly reserved on the golf course nowadays.
I have grown a lot more mature over the years, like a fine Port or Cheese.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2022)

Those staying at Havant use the postcode PO9 1RE; the other one directs you to the other side of the industrial estate.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Those staying at Havant use the postcode PO9 1RE; the other one directs you to the other side of the industrial estate.
		
Click to expand...

Havant or Havant South?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Havant or Havant South?
		
Click to expand...

I think that's Havant South.


----------



## Dando (Oct 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I think that's Havant South.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is

The pub next door has a carvery if anyone is feeling peckish


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Yes it is

The pub next door has a carvery if anyone is feeling peckish
		
Click to expand...

Are you here?


----------



## Dando (Oct 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are you here?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 17, 2022)

2 hours to take off…


----------



## Dando (Oct 17, 2022)

Kraxx68 said:



			2 hours to take off…
		
Click to expand...

Safe journey mate.

Don’t forget the duty free toblerone🤣


----------



## Bratty (Oct 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			Safe journey mate.

Don’t forget the duty free toblerone🤣
		
Click to expand...

As above, and ear plugs, so you don't have to listen to Oddsocks espouse the virtues of pink castle tees for the whole journey! 🤣


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2022)

Unfortunately we have had three players pull out due to health problems. Hopefully they will all make a full recovery.

I have had to change the draw slightly and move one forumer to a new group to avoid having a two ball. This forumer has been advise and has acknowledged so everyone should still know which tee they are starting from.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 17, 2022)

Made it.. nice flight doon


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2022)

Doon was flying it...
Thought he might be a bit old for that...


----------

